# Inswinger slingshot



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

this is kinda wat im thinking


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

http://www.metoliusc...m/supercam.html

This will work.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks very interesting, but (forgive me that question) what's the idea behind this?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

a compound slingshot i saw a drawing using levers and bands that would just break, those rock climbing cams are spring loaded and will never break. Might as well build something epic that looks like a steampunk orgasm.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you want to build this? I'm looking forward to see the results of this projekt. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> Might as well build something epic that looks like a steampunk orgasm.


Ladies and gentlemen, I think we just found quote of the week! 

Jeff, you totally rock. First you bring us the gift of the broomspeer, and now this. Epic indeed


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> Might as well build something epic that looks like a steampunk orgasm.


I second the quote of the week vote.

I would also like to occasionally borrow this phrase, would fit so well into many day to day events


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

this would cost 300-400 bucks to build, im too poor lol.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks awesome, but expensive!

SMS


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

LOL, if someone really wants this made Ill need a financial backer.

Me and my son talking about a double barrel semi auto sling gun that really looks like a real shotgun.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> http://www.metoliusc...m/supercam.html
> This will work.


Okay, I took a look at the link. And I still have NO idea what's it's supposed to do??


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Because slings use the stored energy in the stretched bands, while [the] cams change (for want of the proper term this early in the morning) the energy in a bow's limbs - I wonder if it matters where the force is coming from for cams to be effective in this context?

I've no idea what I'm talking about, but it seems--in my imagination, at least--that as the cams rolled over for what I think is considered "let-off" in archery, the shooter of the sling may actually gain a perceived extra inch or two of draw length; but even though the cams rolled, wouldn't the stretch, the force or energy, still be distributed across the bands, nullifying any 'let-off' that would occur via cams?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I been thinking about it alot, with the correct tension the cams would act like levers, Im thinking that I would need to get the tension so that when your elastic is fully stretched the cams rotate. The force of the elastic, springs, and the leverage from the cam all will engage together. This way the force of the slingshot will more than double, so, in theory 1000fps could be achieved. Or perhaps a very short sling pistol "14 inches" in the 500fps range

Another aspect is looks, tinkertoy or something that could be in a movie.

The main thing is durability, you can make a simple inswinger and just fix it when it breaks. The person that started this thread is gone and his topic was deleted???

I would love to waste 200 hours of my life on this. I have time, I Just dont have money. If it goes down Ill make make it live on cam


----------

